

John Cleese on How to Make Your Life More Creative - AndrewDucker
http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2012/04/12/john-cleese-on-creativity-1991/

======
joshstaiger
There is a better, longer version of the video here:
<http://vimeo.com/18913413>

He elaborates on collaborating with other people, connecting disperate ideas,
and managing creative people

or

“How to stamp out creativity in the rest of the organization, get a bit of
respect going.”

------
rayoli
If this was a TED talk it would have been in the 1 million plus votes for
sure. This man is a genius, the content and the delivery of the content is
wonderfully done. I am for sure going to try his methods in the coming days.

------
ed209
One of the best talks on creativity I have ever heard. Worth a listen whether
you're a designer, developer, writer etc

This is an especially good video for managers to watch. In fact, it should be
mandatory.

~~~
technoslut
I would agree if the only goal was to reinvigorate people who were creative to
begin with.

However, my concerns lie with the majority who aren't creative because they
weren't taught this at home or by the school system when this is becoming more
and more important in an economy that is difficult to find a job. It's
difficult to teach anyone to be creative past the time they graduate college.
They become too set in whatever ideology they believe in.

~~~
ed209
Everyone has the ability to be creative. Being creative has been part of human
history for thousands of years.

The problem is more often that people aren't empowered to think creatively.
You often get handed a set of tasks to complete or instructions to follow.

Some people naturally break out of this and follow their own path to
accomplish the task. That's why it's so important for managers to watch this
and understand they need to create an environment where people can get into
the "open" mode as John puts it.

I agree that throughout life and education we've been taught to think and act
within certain parameters, that's why I love this video so much, it actually
gives ideas on how to create an environment that fosters creativity.

------
alan_cx
Ah, well, this sort of explains a method of mine.

When I get stuck on a problem, I get the dog and go for a walk. I can then
mentally give the problem a sense of freedom and let it sort of wander round
my mind. The problem get mental time, and mental space. 9 times out of 10, the
solution appears. The trick then is not to forget it by the time I get
home!!!!

With out doing that, I would never have passed my degree.

------
goldfeld
Since I have watched this talk, I have been integrating the open/closed
modality to the pomodoro workflow. Sure, it isn't setting aside an hour and a
half as Cleese suggests, but I think it's a far better use of left over
pomodoro time then the standard "over learn" advice. I get to see what I just
did under different lenses, and it sets me up for a more relaxed break.

~~~
bostonvaulter2
Can you expand a little bit for those of us who aren't as familiar with
advanced pomodoro techniques?

------
whatnottt
While I loved the video I need to do a bit of a meta rant on the rising ui
trend that I personally find apalling:

why on earth would I like a version of a page I read on iPad to have a
horizontal scrolling complimented with back button jumping between sub pages
instead of taking me back?

Is there something fantastic I'm missing here with this newish approach? For
me it breaks the time tested and familiar vertical scrolling that I've been
doing for the last 15 years and doesn't add any value.

------
the_cat_kittles
Oh hell yes. I feel very closely aligned with his philosophy, and this message
is so well delivered, its almost cathartic to watch. For anyone who has tried
to have new ideas in the face of closed minded people who strangle ideas
before they have a chance to grow- this video is your antidote.

------
balsam
Charles Bukowski begs to differ... [1] (but Charles Bukowski is no ordinary
creative)

[1] [http://zenpencils.com/comic/97-charles-bukowski-air-and-
ligh...](http://zenpencils.com/comic/97-charles-bukowski-air-and-light-and-
time-and-space/)

~~~
kosma
If you are born as a creative person, like Bukowski, you _will_ create this
time and space, no matter what. For the rest of us, Cleese tells us about the
importance of creating them - while Bukowski warns that they're just a tool,
not a solution. Likewise, you buy a set of pencils _because_ you have an urge
to draw; not the other way round.

~~~
trafficlight
Creative and Not Creative is just a mindset. I don't believe you are
inherently one or the other. Either you accept things as they are, or try to
make something new.

~~~
Kudzu_Bob
To say Creative and Not Creative is just a mindset makes about as much sense
as saying height is a just a mindset.

